# TPF, Never Ending Story



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2010)

Once upon a time there was a guy name .....

(reply and continue the story please... )


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 16, 2010)

Ray....and he said you can call me Jay.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 16, 2010)

Or you can cal me Ray-Jay...or you can call me R-J...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2010)

He wants to buy a DSLR so he came to TPF to get oppinions.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2010)

End of story, thread gets locked, R-J gets banned.

So R-J opens a new account under the pseudo-name of Ray-Jay and opens another thread.......


----------



## pharmakon (Dec 16, 2010)

He finally settled for a Canon 1Ds MkIII (Bought with student loans, the landlord can wait till next semester) but now he needs some advice on what lens would be best to buy before his first "pro" photoshoot - a wedding this saturday.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 16, 2010)

Then he came to TPF wondering if 18-55 EF-S would fit his camera because he can buy one for cheap.  He really wants an ultra wide angle lens.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 18, 2010)

Ray Jay then realizes he has no white dot to match in his camera so he comes back here and starts a new thread on how to fit a white dot to a red dot on his camera


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2010)

After his second thread about the white-dot-to-red-dot converter is finished, Ray Jay realizes the converter prevents Infinity focus from being achievable, and so he decides to ditch the Canon 1Ds MkIII so he can make a rent payment (see post #6), and with the remaining money left over, Ray Jay buys a Nikon D90 on Christmas clearance from Best Buy. While buying the D90, Ray Jay realizes the sales girl is hitting on him, and she gives him a business card with her cell digits hand-written on the back of it as she closes the sale...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 18, 2010)

A week later Ray Jay called her.  After long conversation she agrees to do some TFCD work with him.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 18, 2010)

and she realizes she should have went with a Canon photographer instead because the white lens makes her horny


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 18, 2010)

Then she heard about this one photographer name Momo that has one of those white lens who is willing to do it for pretty much nothing.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

But before Momo does it for nothing he starts a thread about how much should he charge since he's been doing this for a while and has decided that no matter what anyone says he is pro enough to charge. But he just needs the help of TPF to be sure he is on the right track with the amount. And oh, should he copyright the photos too since he really doesn't know this girl well enough yet to see if she is not taking him for a ride.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2010)

On the appointed evening of the TFCD shoot, the Best Buy sales girl, Emily Thorn, shows up....late...disheveled...bleary-eyed...a mess. Turns out, the night before she had been at a club all night long, and her boyfriend's band's van had broken down by the side of the road, so she had stayed away all night long in the cold...


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 18, 2010)

but being a pro that Mo is, he takes the girl home instead so she can take a hot steamy shower and now it's turned out to be a boudoir shoot...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 18, 2010)

She wants Mo to do it for $0, but she doesnt want Mo to post any of it on the internet.  Mo said.....


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 18, 2010)

that's cool with Mo because he knows his friend from Colorado can really use those photos during his restroom breaks at work because he's tired of drawing bridged all day long


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

And the Best Buy Emily Thorn girl says, I'd like to see the entire shoot uploaded to my FB page and I'd like this one on the top of the album. :mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2010)

After the entire shoot has been uploaded, Emily Thorn gets one single negative comment from a peripheral Facebook friend, and then decides that the photos ALL need to be "re-processed, properly!", including borders, actions, textures on a few, and major retouching on a dozen shots or so. She calls Mo repeatedly, at home, at work, on his cell, demanding to know when the pictures will be "ready, again". Mo becomes distraught at the huge processing job demanded by Emily Thorn...Mo buys three bottles of Jose Cuervo tequila on a Friday after work...


----------



## Seekwence (Dec 19, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Mo buys three bottles of Jose Cuervo tequila on a Friday after work...



(Saturday, 4:30pm) Did I really go through all that Tequila already? Damn...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 19, 2010)

This starts to become the least of MoMo's problems because Emily's guy...who is just back in town after the band's road trip, and *sees* the pics on FB, is not happy either...:angry1:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 19, 2010)

(...._good call_:mrgreen


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 19, 2010)

Out of no where KMH showed up. He showed several legal links that clearly show that Momo did nothing wrong. KMH ended the thread with INL (I'm Not a Lawyer). After reading the links, Emily's guy dropped the case. He is now looking to get a photographer to do intimate photos with Emily, TFCD of course.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 19, 2010)

The steamy pics get posted with a "NSFWish" disclaimer and Mr. Light Red is disappointed that a hot cousin wasn't incorporated into the shoot.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 19, 2010)

Momo invites Emily Thron again for a 2nd round this time he makes it clear that he's going to use this for his portfolio build. He suggests so pucker those lips again because he's seen a picture on an avatar from a TPF user throwing some gang symbols w/ her fingers. He said "it'd be hip and we could probably put a milk mustache on your face for a 'got milk' add on the magazine" and Emily Thorn is just so excited with giggles for the new photo shoot. So she signs a contract giving momo the rights go all her hot steamy, milky pix 

:addpics:


----------

